# Problème d'installation Canon MP620 Canon IJ network



## krikri_64 (16 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
J'essaye d'installer une Canon MP620 pour une utilisation réseau sur mon iMac 10.4.11 (PPC).
L'installation semble s'être passée sans erreur pour les drivers et le Canon IJ Network, mais il m'est impossible de voir le driver MP620 dans la liste des pilotes et Canon IJ network n'est pas disponible lorsque je clique sur "plus d'imprimante".

Canon IJ Network tool et les autres ulitaires sont bien installés portant !

J'ai téléchargé les drivers depuis le site canon et réinstallés --> même résultat.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ? Où dois-je regarder pour voir si les drivers sont là ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Mac&Cie (18 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
A priori, tu devrais avoir dans le gestionnaire d'impression le driver "MP620 series" à choisir au lieu de "imprimante generique Postscript" qu'il choisit par défaut à l'installation.
  Pour ma part, en X.5 même avec le bon gestionnaire ..ça marche pas !!

A suivre


----------

